# best grass carpet for betta tank?



## stevelunny (Sep 16, 2017)

Hi there

I'm starting setup of a 5-gallon tank tomorrow.

This tank: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00O8SZTKQ
with this substrate: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0002DH0QM

I plan to have a few betta-friendly plants but would also like to have grass carpet, especially since this substrate is black. Can anyone recommend a good grass to plant for a novice that is good for the betta and also relatively easy to plant and maintain? 

Also not sure to go with seeds or grown plant with roots. 

thanks!
Steve


----------



## Lekoguy (Dec 1, 2016)

Hi Steve,

I would recommend Pigmy Chain Sword or Micro Sword. Here's a link for some inspiration:

Betta or small Aquarium plants

Cheers,
Lekoguy


----------

